# When is next open day?



## Shakman (May 5, 2006)

Hi ... was wondering when your having your next open day ?? I need some help!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

what sort of help do you need? Where you based?


----------



## Shakman (May 5, 2006)

I am based near Kingston, South London. I've had a go de-swirling my Audi with limited success but am afraid to have another go as maybe I should get the paint thickness tested ? Also, need some advice of where to go forward in terms of products and maybe machines.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I can help you with all that... ill pm you

Cheers 

Johnny


----------



## Shakman (May 5, 2006)

okay, mate .... thanks !!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Soooooooo, when is the next open day....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

neilos said:


> Soooooooo, when is the next open day....


Keep your eyes peeled 

Should be the tail end of July...

Its all in the planning though.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Keep your eyes peeled
> 
> Should be the tail end of July...
> 
> Its all in the planning though.


Excellent. 1st planning stage.....that catering van.... hmmmm heart attack in a roll...:lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Keep your eyes peeled
> 
> Should be the tail end of July...
> 
> Its all in the planning though.


Oh good its my birthday Late July , so i will expect loads of presents from all those that turn up......:lol:


----------



## Super Josh (Oct 31, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Oh good its my birthday Late July


Excellent Bill, that means you can take all of us to the Pub, for a beer or two 

Josh


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Super Josh said:


> Excellent Bill, that means you can take all of us to the Pub, for a beer or two
> 
> Josh


New that one was coming ....... depends on the size of the present i get :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for this one, as I intend to make the trip down for it.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> New that one was coming ....... depends on the size of the present i get :lol:


How about a DW sticker...


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

If it is anytime after June, then i'm definetly up for popping along, although, is it a good idea to leave the debit card at home?

Mark.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

BerraST said:


> If it is anytime after June, then i'm definetly up for popping along, although, is it a good idea to leave the debit card at home?
> 
> Mark.


Nope - he'll take wives, camels, Thai ladyboys etc etc in P/X :lol:


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Handy! I knew I'd kept those camels around for a reason!

(Anyone know what the current exchange rate is for camels anyway?)


----------



## Scott G (Apr 4, 2006)

Any news on possible dates for this yet Johnny?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Patience young grasshopper :lol: 

Mr O's working on dates as we speak - hoping it won't be last week July as I'm on holiday and not around


----------

